# Airpods Pro - ANC - Souffle léger permanent.



## n0ks (5 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai la chance d'avoir reçu en cadeau très généreux des Airpods Pro, dans l'ensemble je trouve tout ça pas mal du tout, mais j'ai remarquer quelque chose et je ne sais pas si je dois me tourner vers l'assistance Apple ou si j'ai affaire à un comportement "normal" des Airpods, je m'explique :

Quand la réduction de bruit est active, j'ai un léger souffle permanent dans les écouteurs. Alors certes, ce souffle je ne l'entendrais pas sur de la musique, par contre sur des dialogues calmes dans une série ou un film à faible volume quand je suis au pieu ça devient déjà un peu plus problématique ... J'ai tenté de :


Réinitialiser les Airpods et les reconnecté à l'iphone.
Bien les nettoyer comme préconisé sur le site d'Apple.
Tester sur un PC en Bluetooth.

Ai-je loupé quelques chose ? Est-ce normal et j'ai juste l'oreille trop tatillonne ? Firmware pourrie ?

Je précise enfin que ce souffle est présent même sans aucune source audio en lecture, juste le fait de les avoir dans les oreilles avec l'ANC active suffit à le produire.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anthony (5 Juin 2020)

n0ks a dit:


> Ai-je loupé quelques chose ? Est-ce normal et j'ai juste l'oreille trop tatillonne ? Firmware pourrie ?



Si ce « souffle » disparait après quelques minutes, quand les écouteurs se mettent en veille, c'est parfaitement normal. C'est de l'électronique active, il y a du bruit de fond, et tout l'enjeu c'est de la réduire en-dessous du seuil de l'audition, et ce n'est pas encore complètement le cas.


----------



## n0ks (5 Juin 2020)

Je vais faire le test et les gardé sur les oreilles sans envoyer de source audio pendant quelques minutes et voir pour confirmer. Je vois effectivement ce que tu veux dire, mais j'ai bien l'impression que ce n'est pas ça, puisque si réduction de bruit inactive, plus de souffle du tout ( c'est d'ailleurs instantané ).


----------



## n0ks (5 Juin 2020)

Après 10 minutes sur les oreilles avec l'ANC sans rien d'autres le bruit de fond / souffle est toujours la.

En faite faudrait que j'en test d'autres mais j'ai pas d'AS dans ma ville, y'a bien un iconcept mais je doute qu'ils fassent essayer des Airpods en magasin, surtout en ce moment :/

Ce qui me fait dire aussi que c'est peut-être bien le comportement "normal", c'est que ce bruit de souffle est strictement identique sur les 2 oreilles, je doute avoir 2 Airpods avec très exactement le même défaut, ou alors j'ai vraiment pas de chance.

Du coup ça me fait dire que y'a des progrès à faire sur la réduction de bruit sur les écouteurs, pour avoir testé un casque, je me souvient vraiment pas avoir ressenti ce phénomène.


----------



## Anthony (6 Juin 2020)

n0ks a dit:


> Du coup ça me fait dire que y'a des progrès à faire sur la réduction de bruit sur les écouteurs, pour avoir testé un casque, je me souvient vraiment pas avoir ressenti ce phénomène.



Je sors de mois de tests de dizaines d'écouteurs et casques avec ANC, ils ont tous du bruit de fond, c'est inhérent à la techno. Certains ont un bruit très faible, presque sous le seuil de l'audition, mais encore bien mesurable  Tant que ça ne couvre pas la musique au volume le plus faible…


----------



## Mamart (16 Octobre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Je sors de mois de tests de dizaines d'écouteurs et casques avec ANC, ils ont tous du bruit de fond, c'est inhérent à la techno. Certains ont un bruit très faible, presque sous le seuil de l'audition, mais encore bien mesurable  Tant que ça ne couvre pas la musique au volume le plus faible…


Bonjour, je déterre ce sujet. J’ai le même problème sur mes AirPods Pro 2. J’en conviens que l’électronique active émet un bruit mais j’ai un souffle plus important à gauche qu’à droite ce qui me fait penser que l’oreillette gauche a un défaut mais j’ai un peu de route avant d’aller à ma Fnac la plus proche. Des détenteurs de la deuxième génération ont ils observés la même chose ? Meric


----------



## r1.bro (3 Novembre 2022)

Mamart a dit:


> Bonjour, je déterre ce sujet. J’ai le même problème sur mes AirPods Pro 2. J’en conviens que l’électronique active émet un bruit mais j’ai un souffle plus important à gauche qu’à droite ce qui me fait penser que l’oreillette gauche a un défaut mais j’ai un peu de route avant d’aller à ma Fnac la plus proche. Des détenteurs de la deuxième génération ont ils observés la même chose ? Meric


Bonjour; il semblerait que j'ai aussi ce léger souffle sur mes airpods pro 2 mais je ne sais pas si c'est normal ou un défaut. Avez-vous du nouveau concernant ceci ?


----------



## Mamart (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, j’ai fait changer les miens. La nouvelle paire est bien meilleure. Toujours un très léger souffle mais plus équilibré entre les deux et sans doute lie à l’électronique active. Je dirais que c’est un défaut si la droite ou gauche est plus bruyante ou que si à bas volume vous entendez plus ce souffle que les paroles d’une série ou d’une musique


----------

